# i'm moving to the south west



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

after nearly four and a half years in the midlands i'm moving down to live by the sea at Christmas. got a new job working for a lovely little company doing what i do at the moment and am moving down to live in a small seaside town. a bit of a change from living in coventry where you couldnt get further from the sea. so looking forward to participating in the south west forum a bit more in a few weeks time.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi ya Fuzzy!  

Which town, we might up as kind of neighbours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Hi ya Fuzzy!
> 
> Which town, we might up as kind of neighbours.



I'm moving to a smallish north cornwall seaside town called Perranporth.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 30, 2006)

I've heard of there, but I'm  further north in Zummerset.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 30, 2006)

You're not moving to the South West you are moving to Kernow. 

I believe the traditional Kernewek greeting is _kyj dhe-ves Sowsnek omgyjyer_


----------



## madzone (Nov 30, 2006)

South West?!
South West?!



Anyway, North Cornwall doesn't count


----------



## Yetman (Nov 30, 2006)

I moved from Coventry to the South West - good move


----------



## Spion (Nov 30, 2006)

south west of Coventry? Kenilworth?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 30, 2006)

The South West of the Universe mate


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

well i didnt want to start a thread saying "hey look at me i'm moving to cornwall". but yes me and my g/f are heading down cornwall way at christmas and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> South West?!
> South West?!
> 
> 
> ...



you're south cornwall way arent you MZ?


----------



## mistere (Nov 30, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I moved from Coventry to the South West - good move



I moved from the South West to Coventry -  

But I went to uni there so it was cool, and I left my hometown which was very boring so maybe  after all!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

Ewan Mellor said:
			
		

> I moved from the South West to Coventry -
> 
> But I went to uni there so it was cool, and I left my hometown which was very boring so maybe  after all!



i like coventry. not that sad to go but its a very liveable city which i am becoming to like.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

Ewan Mellor said:
			
		

> I moved from the South West to Coventry -
> 
> But I went to uni there so it was cool, and I left my hometown which was very boring so maybe  after all!



sorry and meant to add you've been here 5 years and you've got 13 posts. that is good lurking. welcome by the way. hopefully by now you will have seen its a freindly place. and a special welcome to a fellow cov person.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ewan Mellor said:
			
		

> I moved from the South West to Coventry -
> 
> But I went to uni there so it was cool, and I left my hometown which was very boring so maybe  after all!



i moved from the south west to hackney 

quality lurking btw


----------



## mistere (Nov 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> sorry and meant to add you've been here 5 years and you've got 13 posts. that is good lurking. welcome by the way. hopefully by now you will have seen its a freindly place. and a special welcome to a fellow cov person.



Thanks for the welcome!  
I've been lurking more than 5 years actually, I used to lurk before you needed to register to view the boards!
I went to Warwick Uni so not really properly in Cov, but it's not actually as bad as its reputation.  And I'm not there anymore, I graduated in the summer and am currently living in Oslo for, ooh another 2 weeks anyway.

By the way, Perranporth is very nice, had a few family holidays in that part of the country!  Good luck with the move and the new job!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

Ewan Mellor said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome!
> I've been lurking more than 5 years actually, I used to lurk before you needed to register to view the boards!
> I went to Warwick Uni so not really properly in Cov, but it's not actually as bad as its reputation.  And I'm not there anymore, I graduated in the summer and am currently living in Oslo for, ooh another 2 weeks anyway.
> 
> By the way, Perranporth is very nice, had a few family holidays in that part of the country!  Good luck with the move and the new job!



cheers EW. i'm currenlty living in sunny earlsdon. yes Coventry university halls of residence really. i quite like it apart from some fucker knicked my wheelie bin on wednesday. grrr. i'll refrain from the bloody student remark. hehe. what you doing in oslo?


----------



## mistere (Nov 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> cheers EW. i'm currenlty living in sunny earlsdon. yes Coventry university halls of residence really. i quite like it apart from some fucker knicked my wheelie bin on wednesday. grrr. i'll refrain from the bloody student remark. hehe. what you doing in oslo?



Well I'm pretty sure that Perranporth will be nicer than Earlsdon - and fewer bloody students!  Though you might have to put up with student surf society group trips that get lost on the way to Newquay!
Are you into surfing at all?  Cos it's the best part of the country to be in if you are!  
And what line of work are you in that you'll be doing down there?

I'm currently in Oslo doing part of my Masters, the first semester is here then I have two semesters in Canberra in Australia where I'll be most of next year, which is pretty cool!
Speaking of which, I should go offline and do some revision for my exams next week  
Will check back tomorrow though!

Oh, and by the way, how do you pickle a stoat?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2006)

great news you're heading down to the south west fuzzy.


it's far nicer than the midlands


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> great news you're heading down to the south west fuzzy.
> 
> 
> it's far nicer than the midlands



cheers rubbershoes. i must give you a call and find out all about the littleun and life in general. yes i'm so excited about moving down south west. and yes it is with very same girl i met at glastonbury in 2004. what a story to tell the kids hey.


----------



## madzone (Dec 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> you're south cornwall way arent you MZ?


WEST!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> WEST!!!!



oops. my geography of cornwall is not what it should be as yet.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 1, 2006)

*Doomsayer time...*

Perranporth's lovely BUT are you prepared for the culture shock of leaving a reasonably sized city for a small seaside town IN THE WINTER TIME!!!

Out of interest where did you grow up? Have you always been an urban type of person or are you used to living out in the sticks?

Me? I love living in Devon. Well, I love living in _Exeter_. As much as I love the countryside around here I know I'm not ready to live in it fulltime!* 

*Much to the disappointment of t'other half who'd be up a dirt track and in a cottage miles from others before you can say 'get orf moi land'!)


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Perranporth's lovely



no it isn't


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> no it isn't



the town itself isnt but who needs the town when you have that beach and those sand dunes, which our house is just on the edge of.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> the town itself isnt but who needs the town when you have that beach and those sand dunes, which our house is just on the edge of.




would you _really_ like me to tell you or would you like to discover the joys of living in Perran fer yerself*?  

*best if you do the discoverin' eh?  




			
				Fuzzy said:
			
		

> for a lovely little company doing what i do at the moment



care to illucidate?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> would you _really_ like me to tell you or would you like to discover the joys of living in Perran fer yerself*?
> 
> *best if you do the discoverin' eh?
> 
> ...



g/f grew up there so not really. happy to discover the joys myself thanks. 



> care to illucidate?



not really.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

jolly good!  

maybe see you in the Watering Hole sometime or if you're lucky I'll buy you and yer lady a Hedgehog at Chapel Porth  ...._Beware of Cornish kids bearing bottles of Evian!_  














*they are bleddhi good diy water-pistols.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> jolly good!
> 
> maybe see you in the Watering Hole sometime or if you're lucky I'll buy you and yer lady a Hedgehog at Chapel Porth  ....[/I]



cool. the watering hole is quite expensive i find. looking forward to discovering some nice pubs. not been to chapel porth yet. really looking forward to having a proper explore around the county and winter is the best time to do that.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> the watering hole is quite expensive i find.



tru_tru but in the Winter time you'll get to know the Winter staff better.  

As for pubs n stuff..plenty plenty to discover both cheap and expensive alike...personally I like the Victoria above Porth Towan(and Porth Towan Blue Bar n the BIG pub aren't bad) and the Driftwood in St Agnes...going towards Newquay from Perran is a bit of a battle but worth it non the less...and then Perran is ideal for seeing the South Coast too..Fowlmouth wise...and explore the Fal...within reach of the Roseland etc etc...if you don't find the time MAKE it...it is a stunning place to live...but Perran is shite!. 


oh and where she says mind the roads and the hedges...listen to her... it'll be cheaper than the prangs.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

i've been to the driftwood in st agnes. its a great stopping off point when you do the walk along the cliffs from perran to st agnes. always end up in the st agnes hotel before getting the bus back. there really isnt a lot in perran though. i guess i'm lucky in that my g/f used to work at the ponsmere hotel and has known the owner for 25 years so we always get a late drink in the hotel bar. its not the greatest place to drink but its 5 minutes from home and when there arent any alternatives it does the trick. 

have you been to the miners arms in mithian or the smugglers nr rejerrah.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> oh and where she says mind the roads and the hedges...listen to her... it'll be cheaper than the prangs.



i'm learning already. she's quite a nervous passenger normally but down there she is always flinching. advice taken.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

the Ponsmere frightens meh ...reminds me of the Shining for some reason.  ...I've done the smugglers and the miners longtime back...but tbh I don't do pubs...can't drink...but knows where to take people if they want and stuuuufff...I've known the area all my life_ish...my 95 yr ol grandama and various relation live around there n Chapel...two of the girls in the Driftwood are my cousins etc...  

Even had my honeymoon at the Staggie Hotel...that went well... NOT!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> the Ponsmere frightens meh ...reminds me of the Shining for some reason.  ...I've done the smugglers and the miners longtime back...but tbh I don't do pubs...can't drink...but knows where to take people if they want and stuuuufff...I've known the area all my life_ish...my 95 yr ol grandama and various relation live around there n Chapel...two of the girls in the Driftwood are my cousins etc...
> 
> Even had my honeymoon at the Staggie Hotel...that went well... NOT!



you sound a good person to know what with being new to the area.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> you sound a good person to know what with being new to the area.



hell yeaaaah.







 

...I'm up and down thru there most months...in time I'm sure we'll cross paths.


----------



## rowan (Dec 15, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> South West?!
> South West?!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madzone (Dec 16, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

>


Rowan!!!!!! 


Where ya bin gal?


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 16, 2006)

blimey fuzzy, I can't believe it's nearly four and a half years you've been in the midlands! that's gone really quick  

good luck with the move and enjoy cornwall


----------



## rowan (Dec 17, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Rowan!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Where ya bin gal?



I've been hibernating and in hospital - not going in there again, I was lucky to get out without a worse disease than I went in with!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> Perranporth.



About five miles from me then  . Watering hole's great atmosphere - often go up there when Rudi's Message (play ska covers, love em love em) is playing, no doubt see you there.


----------



## madzone (Dec 17, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> I've been hibernating and in hospital - not going in there again, I was lucky to get out without a worse disease than I went in with!


 

Hope you're ok now - which one did you end up in?


----------



## rowan (Dec 18, 2006)

In Treliske for the first few weeks, then transferred to Bodmin.  Discharged myself when the ward was hit by MRSA, and going by the standard of cleanliness I saw I'm not surprised at all.  The only surprising thing is that anyone gets out alive.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

two sheds said:
			
		

> About five miles from me then  . Watering hole's great atmosphere - often go up there when Rudi's Message (play ska covers, love em love em) is playing, no doubt see you there.



i was in the watering hole yesterday lunch time having sunday lunch before flying my kite on the beach. the day was only slightly tempered by having the 4 hour drive back to coventry yesterday evening. luckily that'll be the last time now though.


----------



## madzone (Dec 18, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> In Treliske for the first few weeks, then transferred to Bodmin.  Discharged myself when the ward was hit by MRSA, and going by the standard of cleanliness I saw I'm not surprised at all.  The only surprising thing is that anyone gets out alive.


I fear it's only going to get worse


----------

